# hidden treasure



## surf (Jan 17, 2012)

Stopped to a building to make materials list,and found this jewel with cover off in back of building! :no:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Other than the missing cover and some mildly fugly wiring, what's wrong with it?

EDIT: Is that dirt smudge or burn marks above the bottom breakers?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

It looks like something hit all those bus bars. That must have been a nice explosion.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You missed the boat. You should have hit the floor and started convulsing. Roll your eyes back, and start drooling.

Getting electrocuted should be worth half a mil.:laughing:


----------



## surf (Jan 17, 2012)

Peter D said:


> It looks like something hit all those bus bars. That must have been a nice explosion.


That is what it looked like to me.I can not wait to get the story.The bus bars are melted pretty good.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Either someone got careless with the bussbar due I can see couple burnt mark and other possiblity is that something may came in the bussbar from behind.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll tell you what happened, some one installed 120 volt equipment on that there high leg bus.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

They let the smoke out of the equipment.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow. Good stuff!


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I once tried to push a breaker into a panel like that one where one of the black plastic pieces in between the stabs was missing. Instead of going into the breaker the bus bent back and hit the opposite bus. Arced pretty bad and scared the sh*t out of me, that was a bad mistake... I didn't even notice it was missing until after the fact


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

surf said:


> That is what it looked like to me.I can not wait to get the story.The bus bars are melted pretty good.


I've done something similar myself when I got a little careless skinning MC cable armor in front of an energized panel. Stuff happens.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I wonder what's on ckt #4 lol


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> I wonder what's on ckt #4 lol


The same as what's on ckt #2.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe a mop or broom with a metallic handle.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Was the 2-pole breaker on the high leg rated for 240V? Or was a standard 120/240V model used?


Please post what happened, I am sure that am not the only one who wants to know.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

The rivits melted or blew off.


----------



## surf (Jan 17, 2012)

Was told it was MC.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't go letting the smoke out. It don't work without the smoke.


----------

